
Sodium bicarbonate shortage puts surgeries on hold - apsec112
https://www.modernhealthcare.com/article/20170526/NEWS/170529910/sodium-bicarbonate-shortage-puts-surgeries-on-hold
======
ThrowawayR2
The article is from May and says the situation will be resolved by mid-August,
which would be right about now.

